# One for the Raptor Lovers



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 25, 2009)

As some will know i love Raptors, i also know that others love them...Pimp. so here are some pics of Fledgling Nankeen Kestrals i took near Barwon Heads in Victoria.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 25, 2009)

they are so cute


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 25, 2009)

If u like join Raptor Enthusiasts Group


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 25, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoever has these living around their property are without doubt, the luckiest ever!!!!!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whoever has these living around their property are without doubt, the luckiest ever!!!!!



I got a few but about 1k from my house!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 25, 2009)

I was expecting VELOCIRAPTOR! What a let down =(.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 26, 2009)

haha yeh lol khagan! I new raptor was type of bird, but not 100% sure?


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 26, 2009)

Khagan said:


> I was expecting VELOCIRAPTOR! What a let down =(.



Found this guy wandering my backyard. Was going to feed him, but mum didnt let me


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Jan 26, 2009)

Are raptors allowed to be kept in NSW? And are there any clubs you could join where people are Raptor enthusiasts?


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 26, 2009)

Dont think Raptors can be kept in Aust except for Zoo's or rehab purposes by licensed individuals. Clubs i know of are BOCA(Bird observors club of Aust) and ARA(AUst Raptor Assoc) but is a very scientific organisation. There are local bird crews around but not raptor specific, but you may find something on Google


----------



## channi (Jan 26, 2009)

Awww yum


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice looking bird. I see alot of these little fellers flying around. I am in no way an expert on birds of prey so could someone please identify these ones for me? I'm assuming its a type of falcon or hawk....?

I'm located in the Barossa Valley of SA if that helps.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 26, 2009)

I was talking to Graeme Coles, who runs 'Full Flight Birds of Prey' here in Melbourne on Thusrday.He and his assistant were walking around the tennis with two wedge tailed eagles, talking to members of public ect.
Website is fullflight.com.au and they do rehab as well as displays.
Love the nankeen kestrels cracks, great pics mate.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 26, 2009)

Rocket that is a beautiful Brown Falcon, falco berigora.This is Aust most common raptor and is extremely widespread.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 26, 2009)

Rocket, we get the Brown Falcon around our place too.

Thanks for the photos cracksinthepitch, I've joined the social group, I have always loved birds of prey.


----------



## Rocket (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks Slytherin and Cracks. They are beautiful birds. It seems they get pestered alot in the sky from smaller birds.


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 26, 2009)

i've seen a few birds around the coast-these big hawk like things???


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 7, 2009)

Falconry in Australia is illegal, and I believe use of it's techniques is illegal, even for raptor rehabbers. 


Here's one to test you ID skills! I took quite a few photos as I wasn't all that sure myself. 

















And here's some less difficult to see ones, also from Western Vict. A juvenile wedge tail eagle and a brown falcon. 









-H


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 7, 2009)

Nephrurus, is the first one a Black Falcon? That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Nephrurus (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah it is!


----------



## Slytherin (Feb 7, 2009)

Nephrurus said:


> Yeah it is!


 
Cool! Staring at that book on Australian Birds has helped  :lol:


----------



## cockney red (Feb 7, 2009)

Love to see a Black Falcon up here. Had a pair of Wedgetails here all last week, hoped they'd stay, but they moved on. Gutted!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 25, 2009)

Neph great shot of the Black Falcon, slightly larger than a Brown but so much more powerful and stealth looking. Only ever seen 2 down here in melb, my second fav falcon behind the Grey.


----------



## abbott75 (May 25, 2009)

cockney red said:


> Love to see a Black Falcon up here. Had a pair of Wedgetails here all last week, hoped they'd stay, but they moved on. Gutted!



Take up pigeon racing, you'll see plenty of falcons!


----------



## blackthorn (May 25, 2009)

Had this fly into the back yard once, trying to kill the budgies in the aviary. I think it's a goshawk of some kind, I did ID it at the time, can't remember specifically what sort now though, was a while ago. Gorgeous bird though. Sorry 'bout the crap photo quality.


----------



## Slytherin (May 25, 2009)

I think its either a goshawk or a sparrowhawk. Beautiful bird!

We get a local sparrowhawk around our area and it flew at the canaries in the aviary once while I was standing next to it. I waved my arms as I saw it swooping in. Good thing too, I reckon it might of hurt its self if it crashed into the wire and given the canaries a heart attack!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (May 25, 2009)

Awesome photo, Brown Goshawk, usually hidden in trees and i can never get a clear pic of them ,well done


----------



## ad (May 25, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## cris (May 26, 2009)

blackthorn said:


> Had this fly into the back yard once, trying to kill the budgies in the aviary. I think it's a goshawk of some kind, I did ID it at the time, can't remember specifically what sort now though, was a while ago. Gorgeous bird though. Sorry 'bout the crap photo quality.



I think its a brown goshawk, i have seen them a few times over the years but not recently. Next time feed it some budgies so you can get a better shot


----------

